# Photo Perspectives



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

There have been several threads in these forums where people have attempted to compare the production and release candidate cars to the original reveal alpha cars and computer renderings. One of the things people have to be careful of is using pictures taken from different perspectives.

Here's an example I've used before.
Compare these two pictures.
They look different, right? Two different cars?
Nope. These are two pictures taken of the same car, on the same day.








The top picture was taken from fairly close. The front & rear of the car appear to be shorter. The wheels look a bit oblong. That's not from a "bad" lens. That's due to the close perspective.
The bottom picture was taken from far away, using a telephoto lens. The car looks more two-dimensional. The front & rear overhangs appear to be longer. But it's all due to the perspective.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Exactly my point about perspective and lenses I made before...

Also, seeing the car in person is nothing like seeing it in pictures. People are going to be surprised at how big it is and how much nicer it looks when you're close to it!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


>


You really see the distortion on the wheels in that first picture which makes you realize the car is scrunched at the frunk and trunk in that picture.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

Same thing kind of thing happens with light levels when using auto exposure.
Different exposure can make white appear almost black depending where the camera gets its light balance from.
Hence all that hand wringing over (not bright enough/too bright) display pictures.

"The camera never lies" is a completely inaccurate statement


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2016)

Twiglett said:


> "The camera never lies" is a completely inaccurate statement


But it does add ten pounds .. or 4.545 kg for my Canadian friends...lol
Randy


----------

